# [Regular Season Game 14] Houston Rockets vs. Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(7-6)/(5-6)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, November 21, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Udrih / Greene / Nocioni / Thompson / Hawes*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets and Sacramento Kings may have anticipated some early struggles with their top players injured. It's safe to say both clubs are weathering the storm better than expected.
> 
> Each coming off a close loss to one of the top teams in the NBA, the Rockets and Kings square off for the second time in nine days Saturday night in Houston.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win-loss... so we win today.:meditate:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gotta beat them tonight


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice run at the start of the 2nd. Lead by 12.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol who saw that sign from a Red Rowdie that said "Ime U-Choke-a"??


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great team effort.
Carl Landry Best backup ever.
Lowry controlled the tempo really well, eight assists 0 turnover


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is really starting to turn into a productive player.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

A 4 win - 4 lose record for a stretch of *four games in five nights, five in seven nights and eight in 12*, with a few lost at last min. 
I can accept that for the time.


----------

